# QM2 drifts after explosion



## billyboy (Jul 6, 2005)

Explosion caused by electrical problem

http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-england-hampshire-16295397


----------



## derekhore (Sep 21, 2007)

QUOTE: "The Southampton-based liner drifted in open sea for about an hour following the blast in September 2010."

Old news or perhaps the jungle drums are on a go-slow!


----------



## Scurdie (Aug 6, 2009)

This incident near Barcelona is well described on the MAIB web site:
http://www.maib.gov.uk/publications/investigation_reports/2011/qm2.cfm


----------

